# My place of Zen



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks great! nice job


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice.
Good job finding that piece of wood. 
Just out of curiosity, approximately how much did you spend on that DIY stand build?


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice! I like how there's just that one chair facing it so you can stare at the tank. I need a chair like that. Better than some TV shows out there!


----------



## Animanganime (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, the cost of the stand is roughly $80 or so and one of the most expensive things were the plexiglass. The wood and wood glue and 4x4 are very cheap and Home Depot cut them down to size for free. 
The height of the stand is that much to ensure that when I sit in that chair my eye level will be at the middle of the tank. 
( The chair is a knock-off of a well known mid century chair)


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

bereninga said:


> Nice! I like how there's just that one chair facing it so you can stare at the tank. I need a chair like that. Better than some TV shows out there!





Animanganime said:


> ( The chair is a knock-off of a well known mid century chair)


That is a Charles Eames molded plywood lounge chair lcw. There is a also a somewhat taller version (dcw). IMO, the lcw looks better.

I grew up with those chairs. :grin2:


----------



## Animanganime (Sep 28, 2012)

Argus said:


> That is a Charles Eames molded plywood lounge chair lcw. There is a also a somewhat taller version (dcw). IMO, the lcw looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with those chairs. :grin2:



Yep that's it, please don't hate me for buying a knock off, for the asking price of an authentic version one can set up another kick ass tank ($1000)


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful room and beautiful tank. Looks like the beginning of an aquascaping gallery!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

mot said:


> Beautiful room and beautiful tank. Looks like the beginning of an aquascaping gallery!



Hahah Seriously. That room should have 5 or 6 more tanks.


----------



## TheDoofWarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

That room is sick! I like the wall trim and the colors and then that tank! nice!


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

This is beautiful. You have a great sense of style in your home and aquarium.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

This room is begging to have you sit with a glass of wine and do a complete "chill".


----------



## Animanganime (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll take no credit for the home since I didn't really change anything since we bought it. I am super proud of the tank however. A lot of research, help from others and a great deal of luck (found the tank for $169 for example, it's a 48.5g)


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

That is an amazing tank!


----------



## Animanganime (Sep 28, 2012)

3 months in, I am very happy with the result, thanks for everything guys


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Great tank and well displayed


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, that's some amazing results!


----------



## Animanganime (Sep 28, 2012)

Some new shots with my DSLR (Canon 5D Mark II)
Trimmed all my blyxa, they grow way too fast, too bushy and somewhat breaks the composition I have in mind








and a fun long shutter shot


----------

